# Bumpy chicken



## phatchick69 (Apr 25, 2014)

My chickens are about 6 weeks olf and I noticed some of them have a pinkish colored bump or there neck or wing. We have had baby chicks before and never have seen this on any of them... if any one has any ideas plz comment... thank you very much


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

phatchick69 said:


> My chickens are about 6 weeks olf and I noticed some of them have a pinkish colored bump or there neck or wing. We have had baby chicks before and never have seen this on any of them... if any one has any ideas plz comment... thank you very much


Do you use a red heat lamp? My guess is pecking will occur and the red light may help. The color red will help with the pecking but otherwise nothing else has changed. I think you use white if I see correctly in the background.

Not sure exactly what it is though


----------

